# Do Plecos change color depending on their environment?



## Karin (May 21, 2019)

I got a clown pleco along with guppies from my friend. Liked him so much I got two more (75% chance I may end up with at least one male and female).
Anyhow, I just had white sand, a few plants and a piece of driftwood and they all turned a light color almost instantly. Then I added more wood and made a "cave" from two large rocks and a day later they're much darker and more active...
Now I am wondering, were they stressed for lack of hiding spots, or do they adapt to their environment?


----------



## Karin (May 21, 2019)

Figures I'd buy fish I wouldn't get to see much 😛


----------

